# New Cage-Need Help



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

So here is the new cage I got...I'm excited because the wire looks to be powder coated, unlike my other cage. The floors inside are 1/2" so it should be fine for their feet.










I'm debating about covering the top level, or both levels, with something. Should I do this, will it make them more comfortable? What should I use and where can I get it? I tried to find stuff at the dollar tree but they didn't have anything. :?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Your better off covering the levels just to be sure they don't get bumble foot. You can buy slabs of "marbel" from stores (not sure where as I haven't done this yet). You can also put a thick layer of cloth or towel over the levels. However I've found that they pull the towels down a lot. Sometimes if you can buy some plastic slabs, put some holes in each corner and you can Zip tie the plastic over the wire and then you just wipe it down everyday or every other day. If none of these ideas helped i'm sure others will cover things I couldn't think of or forgot lol. AWESOME CAGE BTW!!!! *


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

go to a home hardware or flooring store and ask for remenants of lino. you can easily get enough to cover that floor cheaply. then you drill a few holes and zip tie them to the cage and it is SO easy to clean. 

you don't get bumblefoot from wire floors. you get it from the dirt and bacteria on the floors. the reason it shows in wore floor more is because its more difficult to clean effectively then a solid floor. 

it'll be very interesting to see the cage all filled in with toys and rats. please remember to post update pics when that happens.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

That was my second cage I ever got. It's a very good cage, but I stupidly took out all the wire flooring. Don't do it...that will make the long side of the cage fall inwards and it gets hard to handle like that.

In any case, I'd recommend getting linoleum tiles or some type of plastic that you can bend to your liking. I also suggest bending the plastic up on all the edges of the floors to prevent urine from leaking down the bars(that is a HUGE hassle to clean unless you're willing to drag it outside to hose it down every week).

I'm excited to see how this cage looks all nicely decorated _with_ the floors. xD


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is the cage with the ratties and toys in it. haha, sorry I made the cage look slanted.  I need to buy more stuff! I wanna get one of those rope bird perches and possibly a wheel. :wink: I discovered we have a ton of lino already that I can use! 










How do I keep the towel down ontop of the lino?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Wire floors DO NOT cause bumblefoot!!! That is an old school train of thought and has been proven not to be true.

Linoleum is MORE likely to cause bumblefoot if you don't wipe it down constantly as the build up of urine is what can breed bacteria causing bumblefoot. And many people do not have time to wipe up every pee puddle.

You don't "have" to cover the floors at all. You can just take it into the tub and give it a good wash with vinegar, and scrub it down once a week. And it looks fabulous twilight!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i cut a tiny slit in each corner of whatever fleece i use to cover the floors and use binder rings from office max to keep them attached to the wires. it's like 6/$1 or so depending on the size you get, but they last forever since you just reuse them each time you change the blankets. i put plastic canvas from hobby lobby down over all the floors cuz it's cheap and easy to cut, and since i have the fleeces over the floor changed every two days i don't have to worry about pee puddles.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

this is the cage i wanted to get, about the wire flooring, is it easy to take out, or is this a project? i know you said that it makes it fall inwards, but how exactally does this happen?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the levels act as a support for the walls. like support walls in a house holds up the roof. i wouldn't take them out personally. vixie seems to be regretting it


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeh, like Twitch said, they act as support for the long walls.

It was just really annoying because the walls would go in and stay in and get bedding caught all up in it and it was a major mess to clean. For the last week I used this cage I had to use towels and I used three small bird ropes that had wires in them so give support to the walls.

Good cage, but not readily modifiable.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

this is "ALL LIVING THINGS" brand? it looks just like the one at our local petsmart, but when i went to check it out today, it didn't come with a wire floor! it was tied down with springs like the one on the door on both ends. could this be missing a piece or is it actually two different makes?


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep, its brand is "All Living Things" and I got it at petsmart!  I actually think I'm gonna just leave the floors alone. They already have these small mats to rest on, hammocks, and a bottom floor without wire. So I think it will be fine.


----------

